

Creating the Next Generation of US Employees. My Investment in Treehouse - commondream
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/10/19/investing-in-treehouse/

======
melanieplageman
I'm interested to see what influence Treehouse might have on the distance
learning industry.

